# Workhorse Offers Stampinator 480 In-Head Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton

The Stampinator in-head heat press, offered by Workhorse Products, provides a wide variety of substrate application options while remaining on press. Applications include heat transfers, foil, vinyl, rhinestones and other heat applied graphics. It can also be used to flash cure underbases and mat down fibers to prevent fibrillation.

The Stampinator is lightweight and designed for easy installation on press. The unit simply inserts into the front and rear screen clamps and sits over the platen, similar to a flash. It features a 16-inch by 20-inch heat area and can be set to temperatures from 32 degrees F to 600 degrees F. Standard electrical specs are needed, single phase, 220v and it draws roughly 17 amps. Estimated output of garments ranges from 400 to 600 pieces per hour depending on application.

To learn more, go to Specialty Equipment & Accessories - Workhorse Products Screen Printing Equipment.

For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

